# poem i heard in a pub down hessle road



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

an old skipper said to his son in halfway pub on hessle road........i wouldnt say you were an ugly baby .....but when you were out with your mam....everyone said what a beautifull pram.


----------



## Ethan Connor (Jun 20, 2021)

So the point is the baby is ugly, or her mother or her father (old Skipper) 🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂😂😂 Who is ugly?


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan Connor said:


> So the point is the baby is ugly, or her mother or her father (old Skipper) 🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂😂😂 Who is ugly?
> [/s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

say it very ,very ,very, slowly and you may work it out yourself.....


----------

